
The US needs to retire daylight savings and just have 2 time zones 1 hour apart - dmmalam
http://qz.com/142199/the-us-needs-to-retire-daylight-savings-and-just-have-two-time-zones-one-hour-apart
======
laveur
Apparently this person doesn't understand that we can't just get rid of time
zones..... The reason we have time zones is purely based on the rotation of
the earth and its size.

